# Insulator mounts,value?



## JGUIS (Sep 3, 2006)

Is there any kind of demand/rarity to any types of mounting hardware for insulators?  I've been walking the tracks alot here lately, just because I haven't had time to do much else, and noticed a few different types of mounts on the same poles.  I'm guessing that they just added to the existing poles any new wires with new hardware.  Solid wood pegs on the crossbeams, along with the steel ones with the wood sleve, like this.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 3, 2006)

There are also several different variations of this one.  Some have 2 threads, some are made to mount facing up, this one has the wood sleve like the peg, but it's stuck in the insulator.(too bad it's a crappy one)[:'(]  I have another that has threaded metal(looks like lead) that the insulator scrwes right on to.  No wood.  Most of the solid wood pegs are rotten, but there are a few in good shape.  Are they worth the effort?  By the way, those poles don't seem very high, till you almost fall off one.[X(]


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 3, 2006)

No good insulators yet.  A couple beehives the other day, an Am. Tel & Tel, Hemingthrowemaways out the yin yang.  We did find a 42 today that is the lightest aqua I've ever seen one in.  Most of the 42s have been about 3 shades below Ball blue from this particular set of tracks.  I'm thinking about building some kind of funky lamppost out of them.  I need to do some glue testing first.[]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Josh, They sell but not for too much. You should be able to get 10 bucks for the side mounts.There are some high demand mounts. They are made of cast iron and mount on the side of poles and buildings. Mostly used in town and hold two to four insulators. I sold a two insulator mount for $55.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 3, 2006)

That's cool, I know where about 15 of the doubles are.  Now if I can just figure out how to get my sawzall up there for those bolts.[&:]  I actually considered grabbing a couple full crossbeams since all the pegs were still good.  I was going to mount my keepers on them, but if they might fetch a few bucks........Imagine shipping for that bad boy.[:-] OK Kyle, where ya at?  What do the rare ones look like?


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 3, 2006)

Gosh, this is the best place I've been on since I started ebaying. It is so nice that you guys just get on here to help people out and give out information.  
   Some lady came into my shop the other day with a bunch of those things (well, maybe 10-15 of them) she found in an old barn.   I told her I would try to see if they were worth anything, but, I had no idea what they were.  To tell you the truth, I thought maybe they were something to cover a candle to put it out. But you guys are saying you find them on the railroad tracks?  What are they for?


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Josh, Where are you getting them?  You talking about getting your saw?  Are you stealing them?  I know I sound like a dummy, but, LOL,  walking down the railroad tracks and sawing something down sounds like a felony to me?


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 3, 2006)

No, there's about 3 miles of track that had 3 seperate tracks running parallel to each other.  The tel lines were between the sets.  The middle track is still used, but the ones on either side have been abandoned since the 30s-40s. The old tel poles are outside the current RR property, and is all privately owned now.  The farmer who owns it could care less about it till deer season.  But yes, I was talking about using my saw.  If I can figure out how to climb with it, maybe a backpack.[]  OH, they were used for the telegraph, telephone, and electric wires to hang on.  They made it so whatever was traveling through the wire, wouldn't short out on the pole.  You can find at least a piece of one on about any railbed in the country, as long as you're far enough out of town that they were missed in the 70s.[]


----------



## Bixel (Sep 3, 2006)

Well im no professional in insulator pins, but I know some. Some of the rare ones that I know of are solid cast iron, and have 2 pins. There are hundreds of variations, so its really hard to find a really rare one. The single drop down style like you see is fairly common up here in Canada at least, as well at the double drop down style, which just has a extenstion bolted to a single drop down pin. I will try and find a picture of a rare version, and I will post it here.......

 Kyle


----------



## Bixel (Sep 3, 2006)

OK, here is one of the rarer versions....

http://www.insulators.com/pictures/?id=97201604

 Here is a page out of a catalogue.......

http://www.insulators.com/pictures/?id=123607076

 If you want to know something about insulator pins, just contact Lou Hall, he is known as the "Pin man" in the insulator hobby...

 Kyle....


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!  I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Brains (Sep 3, 2006)

I often come buy triple decker pin asasimbly's that have cd 145's,(or beehives) cd 152's (No. 40) and cd 154's(no 42). They are iron with whodden cobs, simaler to what you posted in the first place.

 Bryan


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 4, 2006)

I found a 5 gallon bucket full of insulators today.  Most of the same, but I noticed 3 different variations of these beehives today.  The one up front has a large M over H G Co, no H on top.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 4, 2006)

The other two are close, but the text size is different


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 4, 2006)

I didn't have any of these Hemingray 40s yet, found 3 nice ones.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 4, 2006)

This is my favorite of the day.  I found info on some of these, but they were different/newer looking.  The text on the ones I found online was block, this looks hand written. H G Co.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 4, 2006)

Petticoat


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 4, 2006)

The base, look at all those little fingers still there.[]


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 4, 2006)

Also got half a dozen wood pegs, a couple wood sleeves, and a triple.  I had a quad, but noticed one of the joints was welded and threw it back.  Anyone know about the H G variants, or the Petticoat? Also pulled 6 Whitall Tatums and half a dozen 42s, I did get another of the almost ice blue looking ones.


----------



## Bixel (Sep 4, 2006)

All the styles you have there are fairly common.... none that would bring earth shattering prices. I will admit, you have a nice group there.....

 Kyle


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 5, 2006)

Do you know if the mold variations have anything to do with age difference?  Am I right in assuming that the more crude the embossing, the earlier the piece?


----------



## Brains (Sep 5, 2006)

the M mold beehive was produced some time over 100 yeals ago at the hemingray glass plant in covington kentucky. I belive it was produced from the year 1884 ( when the oakmen glass co patented it) til about 1900-1905 or somthing like that when the company came under new ownership and were later embosed with just "hemingray". The ones with an H on the dome are the newer varity and are EXTREEMLY commen but they are amoung my favorite insulators. The hemingray 40 was made from 1900-1920 when they were replaced buy the newer hemingray 42's. And as for the 1 with the hand written embossing and drips, that was made in 18?? til 1910 i think.

 Hope this helped and if not just go to this website for info www.hemingray.info


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks man!  I like those beehives too, they look like big glass bullets.[]


----------



## insulatorlover (Sep 6, 2006)

The Best way to climb the poles are with climbing pegs.  you can find them on e-bay.  They just screw into the pole.  Takes a little time but works well.  I would recomend a saddle bag instead of a backpack.  It's hard to hold on, and try to get things into a backpack.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 6, 2006)

I used the screw steps when I can't climb, most of the poles have trees close enough to reach from(thank god), but the ones in the field get screwed.  Good idea about the saddle bag, now to find one a sawzall will fit in.[]


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 6, 2006)

HI GUYS!  THIS IS ONE OF THOSE INSULATORS THINGS YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT RIGHT?  THIS ONE IS FROM BROOKFIELD GA​IS IT WORTH TRYING TO SELL ON EBAY?​​


----------



## Brains (Sep 6, 2006)

that wouldnt be worth the effort, it's a commen insulator. I think it books for$2 or less. See what improfections you can find in the glass, that would make it desirable[] like to, ooo, i dont know. me?[]


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 7, 2006)

All I know about that one is, I've never found a Brookfield around here.  Some of them go quite often, see if you can find it on here.  It should give you an idea anyway.


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 12, 2006)

i have to get a pic of this guys house here in jersey.he has ,and i'm not kidding,about 20,000 insulators mounted in his front yard[]it goes on and on and all mounted on the mounts you have shown hear.it really is one of the most crasy things i have seen.must of took years to put up.i think tomorrow i'll drive down and take a few pics,you guys would just drop your jaws,matt


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey guys!  I understand that the glass things are called insulators, but what are these ceramic things.  They are also along the railroad tracks.  Is any of this stuff worth ebaying?​Thanks​​


----------



## Brains (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldnt think so, but what does that larger ceramic insulator say on it? it looks sortakinda nice[]


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 15, 2006)

The large ceramin on does not have any markings on it.


----------



## Brains (Sep 15, 2006)

cant help ya there but i would keep it incase it is somthing uncommen.[] I like some of those ceramic or "mud" insulators as well as glass[]
 Bryan


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 15, 2006)

*Lol, 






			I would keep it just incase
		
Click to expand...

  you sound just like a pack rat.    Maybe I will keep it until Ebay has a free listing day and then see if I can get rid of it.   All four of those things are called insulators?  *


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes they all are insulators.              Ben


----------



## Brains (Sep 16, 2006)

I suppose you could call me a pack rat, when we (my dad & I) go insulator hunting he insists that i only keep the uncommen insulators but i keep all the common 1's along with the rare 1's. I do because it's gonna be a long time before you start to see glass insulators replacing plastic or ceramic, infact i dont think that will ever happen! Keep everything is what i try to do, enless it's completly destroied. Then it;s ok to leave behind.[]
 Bryan


----------

